# New Project D.P. Harris 'American Flyer' (Zep Frame?)



## Talewinds (Aug 13, 2011)

I love bikes with a known history...

  This was a working man's bike. This bike was ridden almost daily for more than 30 years over the 1/2 mile route between Frederick "Fritz's" home and the Standard Oil refinery in Wood River Illinois, then often to the tavern on the way home, one of the first local haunts with air conditioning. Fritz was a tall man at 6'5", as indicated by the custom stainless seatpost extension, no doubt turned by one of his machinist buddies at the refinery. The bike is a bit of a nightmare, almost a frankenbike after being passed around the original owner's family after his passing, making two trips back and forth amongst cousins in St. Louis and somewhere on the east coast, at least she's not rusty. 

  Fritz's grandson (and friend of my family) gave me the bike this afternoon on the condition that he gets first right of refusal after I restore it a bit. 

  I believe she's a D.P. Harris made bike, and and badged as one of Harris' brands 'American Flyer'. I thought this was called a Zep frame? Should make for a fun project. 

  Looking for a correct fork/truss's, rack, and headlight. 






Original paint revealed on the fender.


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 14, 2011)

tell you what...that is a nice project, and believe me it's also a very nice rider!
the bike was made by D.P Harris for Rollfast and Hawthorne, my bike was taged with Samsco triplexstore,
i made a Rollfast bike out of it but it got my bussy for 2 years hunting for parts  also i got the one year seat stem with the big nut.
but anyway you have a more complete bike then me to start.
I have a set of replated trusrods for sale, but if you find a fork you have to measure the distance for corect distance!
And you can contact greg (classicriders) here on the forum, he is the rollfast goeroe!
here is mine to keep you sharp...


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 18, 2011)

**UPDATE* Getting Close!*

My 800th post!



Before chrome (swapped the stem for a gothic one)







Lots of bodywork









Sweet sweet tasty chrome!






The original rims were a mismatch (as usual) and extremely rough, I had a match in stock. They turned out well I think.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Oct 19, 2011)

Lookin' REAL good!!!


----------

